# keeping getting emails at my old email address?



## J_Riley (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry, I don't know how to fix this, I have updated my email in my profile, but all the "weekly digest" emails keep going to my old email address.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)

Have you saved your profile after you had updated the email address?


----------



## J_Riley (Apr 9, 2021)

when I go to my profile, yes, it has my correct email


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2021)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Fascinated (Jun 4, 2021)

I have the same problem, I would really like to get rid of the old email. My account shows it has updated, but the digest still goes to the old address.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

Today as well? We’ve had multiple problems with email lately. Horse fixed some issues, but I don’t know if this problem is fixed now.


 J_Riley
, do you also still experience problems?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)

IMHO it happens when the e-mail address is replaced by a new one only. It looks like the old one still would be kept somewhere in the cache.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

Yeah, indeed. I’ll have a look of I have the privilege to reset the redis database, but I doubt it


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 6, 2021)

I will work on fixing this going forward. right now they are two separate systems. when you register it gets passed to both, but on email change it doesn't.

I did fix your email setting 
F
 Fascinated


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 6, 2021)

J_Riley said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to fix this, I have updated my email in my profile, but all the "weekly digest" emails keep going to my old email address.


Fixed your email. should start working this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fascinated (Jun 6, 2021)

horseUSA said:


> I will work on fixing this going forward. right now they are two separate systems. when you register it gets passed to both, but on email change it doesn't.
> 
> I did fix your email setting
> F
> Fascinated


Thanks! Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## J_Riley (Jun 7, 2021)

horseUSA said:


> Fixed your email. should start working this week.


Yes sir, saw one this morning, thanks much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

